# Hooray! 55 gallons :D



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

So I was looking on craigslist and I saw someone was giving away a 55 gallon tank. I was all like 










So without hesitation I went and picked it up. It takes up the entire backseat of my car and was super heavy because they left all the gravel in the damn tank , and I don't really have any other place for it, but I may be able to bring it into my room to be able to clean it up a bit before I go home next week for PAX EAST. Then I can probably find a place to put it in my parents basement. 

This will be made into a tank, just not sure yet. I'll get pics when I have the chance.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Why ty. I am hoping to be able to clean it up the Thursday night when I go home, at least a little bit.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

How exciting!!!! Congrats  do your parents know this yet


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Summer said:


> How exciting!!!! Congrats  do your parents know this yet


Nope


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyway here is a picture of it in my car, couldn't get a better pic. Also the thing in the middle of the trim is broken (I think), do I need to replace that and if so how much $$.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice find, If your referring to the plastic piece that runs from front to back then yea you should replace that it keeps the front and back glass from bowing out. Not sure how much but still worth a free tank.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

hanky said:


> Nice find, If your referring to the plastic piece that runs from front to back then yea you should replace that it keeps the front and back glass from bowing out. Not sure how much but still worth a free tank.


OK I will replace it then, and that is what I was referring to. I will find prices online.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Hopefully you can tell who the manufacture is so you get the right top trim piece, I've seen a few threads here where people have a heck of a time finding the right glass covers to fit there 55 gals. Good luck , hopefully your parents are as excited as we are for ya. lol


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I will just take a measurement because I have no idea who made it. The only thing my parents asked is if it leaked.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I was thinking about eventual stocking and I was thinking something like this.










I always liked the ghost black knife and the african knife fish is a fantastic alternative that won't outgrow the tank. I always liked the idea of owning a "shark" and the red tailed would be cool. Lastly one of my all time favorite fish are gouramis so I decided that maybe the more peaceful would do well. 

So what do you think of my plans, and any alternatives/suggestions are more than welcome


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

well bahhhh, I saw a crack on the 55 gallon that must have been sealed. So it looks like I'll proly trash the 55 gallon, I am not much of a DIY guy unless it comes to computer stuff.

So RIP imaginary 55 gallon build TT_TT


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That's sad...

You know, sharks like that are actually red-tailed barbs, if that makes you feel better. It's a relative of the goldfish.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

navigator black said:


> That's sad...
> 
> You know, sharks like that are actually red-tailed barbs, if that makes you feel better. It's a relative of the goldfish.


I did know , well at least I knew they aren't really sharks.

I think I am gonna turn it into a gecko tank, researching some info on them currently.


----------

